# BEANO LIST OF GASSY FOODS



## Davis 2002 (Jan 6, 2002)

Has anyone taken a look at the Beano.net website. How accurate is their list of gassy foods?


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Can't comment on accuracy as I feel all foods give me gas.What I found interesting they are claiming Beano works on more foods than just beans


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Can't comment on accuracy as I feel all foods give me gas.What I found interesting they are claiming Beano works on more foods than just beans


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

How much gas a person gets from eating "gassy" foods depends upon how much one eats and the activity of the bacteria, but the list seems basically reasonable.However, Beano has been tested and found to be *useless* to help with this.


> quote:I feel all foods give me gas


Generally, this is an indication that the gas is actually not related to food or maybe there just a normal volume of gas.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

How much gas a person gets from eating "gassy" foods depends upon how much one eats and the activity of the bacteria, but the list seems basically reasonable.However, Beano has been tested and found to be *useless* to help with this.


> quote:I feel all foods give me gas


Generally, this is an indication that the gas is actually not related to food or maybe there just a normal volume of gas.


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

> quote:Generally, this is an indication that the gas is actually not related to food


It is related to those damn post-prandial symptoms.


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

> quote:Generally, this is an indication that the gas is actually not related to food


It is related to those damn post-prandial symptoms.


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

> quote:Generally, this is an indication that the gas is actually not related to food or maybe there just a normal volume of gas.


Now that I have got my aggression against the post- prandial symptoms out of the way let me answer in a saner way, yes there is a normal amount of gas. I count 1 fart as post prandial symptoms or as the food which I ate gave me gas. Is it any wonder I am fairly useless at tracking down gas to foods.







But this is because I am comparing myself to how I was twenty years ago. i wish i could be like that now. As long as we are on the topic of enzymes there is an enzyme called pancrelipase enzyme which helps with bloating and gas. It is supposed to help with problems of malabsorption of fat. See Dig Dis Sci 1999, 44, 1317-1321. flux, you probably know the commercial name of this enzyme


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

> quote:Generally, this is an indication that the gas is actually not related to food or maybe there just a normal volume of gas.


Now that I have got my aggression against the post- prandial symptoms out of the way let me answer in a saner way, yes there is a normal amount of gas. I count 1 fart as post prandial symptoms or as the food which I ate gave me gas. Is it any wonder I am fairly useless at tracking down gas to foods.







But this is because I am comparing myself to how I was twenty years ago. i wish i could be like that now. As long as we are on the topic of enzymes there is an enzyme called pancrelipase enzyme which helps with bloating and gas. It is supposed to help with problems of malabsorption of fat. See Dig Dis Sci 1999, 44, 1317-1321. flux, you probably know the commercial name of this enzyme


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

flux, do you know the commercial name of this enzyme? Please tell.


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

flux, do you know the commercial name of this enzyme? Please tell.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Farts that occur in the hour or two after you eat is probably from the VERY NORMAL increase in colonic activity that occurs in EVERYONE after EVERY MEAL.The gas is from PREVIOUS meals that gets pushed along more during the post-prandial increase in colonic activity that pushes stuff toward the rectum.Especially when my IBS is bad I have enough post-prandial increase to poop within 15-20 minutes after every meal.The increase in post-prandial colonic activity will happen REGARDLESS of what food you consume.K.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Farts that occur in the hour or two after you eat is probably from the VERY NORMAL increase in colonic activity that occurs in EVERYONE after EVERY MEAL.The gas is from PREVIOUS meals that gets pushed along more during the post-prandial increase in colonic activity that pushes stuff toward the rectum.Especially when my IBS is bad I have enough post-prandial increase to poop within 15-20 minutes after every meal.The increase in post-prandial colonic activity will happen REGARDLESS of what food you consume.K.


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

FLUX, DID YOU OVERLOOK MY QUESTION BY ANY CHANCE OR ARE YOU JUST BEING







Kmottus, if farting after a meal is that common how is it that guests who come to our house for a meal don't use the bathroom even though they are with us about 3 hours after a meal.


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

FLUX, DID YOU OVERLOOK MY QUESTION BY ANY CHANCE OR ARE YOU JUST BEING







Kmottus, if farting after a meal is that common how is it that guests who come to our house for a meal don't use the bathroom even though they are with us about 3 hours after a meal.


----------



## Jeanne D (Nov 14, 2001)

Maybe it's me, but the older I get , the more problems I have with gas. I never used to have this much years ago. I have heard other people say the same thing. I wonder if there is some connection. DO our digestive tracts change as we age ??


----------



## Jeanne D (Nov 14, 2001)

Maybe it's me, but the older I get , the more problems I have with gas. I never used to have this much years ago. I have heard other people say the same thing. I wonder if there is some connection. DO our digestive tracts change as we age ??


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

NOTE:idn't say ALL increases in colonic activity that happens to everyone after meals HAS TO cause farting.It could.If you fart right after eating it CANNOT be the food that is still sitting in your stomach generating the gas.I could probably be at your house for 3 hours after a meal fart several times and YOU would never know. Particularly before IBS. It all depends on sphincter control. (and you mean no one EVER has to use the bathroom EVER for 3 hours after every single meal you ever serve....must have many friends with camel bladders who do not pee more than two times a day







, or you never serve beer or coffee with meals...both are rental fluids that make people pee quite a bit). And you do not hear what goes on in the car when they leave either. people with IBS tend to have more sensitive rectums and holding gas for 2 minutes can be unbearable. Most normal people (and I'm getting back to that) can hold pretty substantial amounts of gas in the rectum and not HAVE to release it. This can be EXCRUTIATING for people with IBS.K.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

NOTE:idn't say ALL increases in colonic activity that happens to everyone after meals HAS TO cause farting.It could.If you fart right after eating it CANNOT be the food that is still sitting in your stomach generating the gas.I could probably be at your house for 3 hours after a meal fart several times and YOU would never know. Particularly before IBS. It all depends on sphincter control. (and you mean no one EVER has to use the bathroom EVER for 3 hours after every single meal you ever serve....must have many friends with camel bladders who do not pee more than two times a day







, or you never serve beer or coffee with meals...both are rental fluids that make people pee quite a bit). And you do not hear what goes on in the car when they leave either. people with IBS tend to have more sensitive rectums and holding gas for 2 minutes can be unbearable. Most normal people (and I'm getting back to that) can hold pretty substantial amounts of gas in the rectum and not HAVE to release it. This can be EXCRUTIATING for people with IBS.K.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:lux, do you know the commercial name of this enzyme?


There is no enzyme demonstrated to affect gas in the gut, but Creon (http://www.solvaypharmaceuticals-us.com/Pr...eon/default.asp) is the one found to be helpful in some persons with bloating.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:lux, do you know the commercial name of this enzyme?


There is no enzyme demonstrated to affect gas in the gut, but Creon (http://www.solvaypharmaceuticals-us.com/Pr...eon/default.asp) is the one found to be helpful in some persons with bloating.


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Thanks, flux









> quote:If you fart right after eating it CANNOT be the food that is still sitting in your stomach generating the gas.


It always happens at the 2 hour mark if I am by myself. If I am with people, Murphy's law applies. I am kind of exaggerating with the always statement. But quite often it gets real tricky to sort whether it is post prandial or related to the food as it happens approximately 2 hours after a meal. And most gas related to food happens from 2-6 hours after meals. I suspect if you have an empty stomach before having a meal, the gas might start earlier than 2 hours as it has unimpeded progress to the rectum.


> quoter you never serve beer or coffee with meals...both are rental fluids that make people pee quite a bit).


Only the finest at our house, lol. Wine. I guess I am a terrible hostess and I always forget to serve them water and coffee. Shame on me







But by the end of their time,with all that wine they think I am a good hostess


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Thanks, flux









> quote:If you fart right after eating it CANNOT be the food that is still sitting in your stomach generating the gas.


It always happens at the 2 hour mark if I am by myself. If I am with people, Murphy's law applies. I am kind of exaggerating with the always statement. But quite often it gets real tricky to sort whether it is post prandial or related to the food as it happens approximately 2 hours after a meal. And most gas related to food happens from 2-6 hours after meals. I suspect if you have an empty stomach before having a meal, the gas might start earlier than 2 hours as it has unimpeded progress to the rectum.


> quoter you never serve beer or coffee with meals...both are rental fluids that make people pee quite a bit).


Only the finest at our house, lol. Wine. I guess I am a terrible hostess and I always forget to serve them water and coffee. Shame on me







But by the end of their time,with all that wine they think I am a good hostess


----------

